# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX Showing Parent Totals and Children Level

## Booyajones

I want to use MDX to show the following, I appreciate any help.  I have messed with Desecendants and Closingperiod to no avail.   :Confused:   :EEK!:  

Simple example:

Name   Average
Bob      25%
Jane     30%
Joe       70%
Total     45%

I'd like to show:
 Name   Average Total
Bob      25%      45%
Jane     30%      45%
Joe      70%      45%
Total    45%      45%

----------

